# Eclipse



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just as it got close to being centered a big cloud rolled in. I took a picture anyway.

[attachment=0:bsyx15k0]Missed.JPG[/attachment:bsyx15k0]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: 

Nice one Cooky...

I forgot all about that event. A guy I work with drove from Salt Lake to south of Spanish Fork to watch it. He borrowed a welding shield from work to view the subject. So, if anybody saw a guy pulled over on the freeway staring into the sky with a welding helmet, it was him.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish I had taken a picture of my wife standing there on the deck with one of my old weld hoods on.


----------

